# Counterfeit Urban Decay



## zadidoll (Jun 18, 2012)

Urban Decay is becoming more popular in China - hence UD's real reason to start selling in China - and as such it's being counterfeit. Here are images of counterfeit Urban Decay versus real Urban Decay.

Fake Real 






 

  

 



Sin, Greed, Original, Eden

Notice the tubes of each type. The lettering on all four fake tubes is off. The color of each bottle is also off slightly. 




 Image from Temptalia.

The fake is very close to looking like the real thing BUT notice the color of the brush and the shape of the brush in the fake (left)? Notice the pans in the fake are not as rectangular as the real shadows? Also notice the butterflies in the fake packaging are not the same as the one in the real tin? The packaging the tin comes in is also wrong as is the lettering in the tin itself. The fake tin the lettering is very faded, hard to read compared to the legit palette. I do not have this palette however from the close ups on Temptalia's site the lettering on the tin (of the names of each color) looks to be raised (as if embossed) while on the fake it's flat.​ 

 



















The lettering on the fake NAKED palette is off. The lettering inside for each color is also off. The colors are not as vibrant. The "A" in NAKED is in the wrong spot at the fold (UD deliberately set the lettering in a certain way since it's hard to duplicate in a fake). The brush is also wrong. The fake comes packaged in a cardboard box not the clear plastic and does not come with the mini primer potion. NEWER fakes do come with a fake primer potion but it's still being boxed in the cardboard box. Even the fake primer potion is the wrong color, the real one the bottle is a darker, richer purple. The doe foot is also wrong in the fake. 





The real NAKED2 like the original NAKED palette come packaged in a clear container while the fake comes packaged in a cardboard box and without the Lip Junkie mini/travel size. The color of the tin is not as rich as the the real one, the dual brush is wrong, the placement of the mirror is wrong and a very cheap quality and once again the lettering is off. 
My advice, if you want a real product then buy it from Sephora, ULTA, Macy's (I think Macy's online store sells Urban Decay) or directly from Urban Decay. Any "wholesaler" site you see online is most likely selling a fake. The REAL palettes are expensive and there is absolutely no way you're going to pick any of these items for $10, $15 or $20 much less $30.  I'm even skeptical if the site is selling it for $40 since the real NAKED and NAKED 2 palettes are currently selling for $50 (and yes, the first NAKED palette use to sell for far less).


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 29, 2012)

Excellant post. I've never seen fake UD products and as a huge fan I could tell before reading the post that some of those look off.  However, if I wasn't such a huge makeup lover those would've fooled me. Those are some good fakes.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 29, 2012)

i have a post of this on my blog.. check out the real naked 2 vs the fake naked 2  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />http://vickyhoang.blogspot.com/2012/06/real-naked-2-vs-fake-naked-2.html


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 29, 2012)

Did any of you hear about the Macy's employee that was bringing UD fakes to work with her and when customers went to purchase handed them the fakes and pocketed the money? I saw it in the news about 6 months ago. My local mall also has 2 kiosks that sell very convincing fake Mac and UD products. Our local troubleshooter news did a story on the them...they bought some products and tested them for bacteria, fecal matter, etc and all of them were DISGUSTING. That's not even going into what the harmful ingredients the actual products are made of. I forgot exactly why, but they said they legally can't close the places down so they are still there selling to people.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 29, 2012)

What?! The mall KNOWS they're selling counterfeits - a felony - and won't shut them down? The mall has the power to revoke leases!


----------



## Adrienne (Jun 29, 2012)

^^I did not hear about that, that's awful! Did the customers notice it and complain?


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 29, 2012)

I told this girl she got a fake online before when she posted her NAKED haul where she got both NAKED1 &amp; NAKED2 because they were in cardboard boxes &amp; she called me stupid, uneducated about makeup and retarded because the ones in the plastic cases are fake.... -__-"


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I told this girl she got a fake online before when she posted her NAKED haul where she got both NAKED1 &amp; NAKED2 because they were in cardboard boxes &amp; she called me stupid, uneducated about makeup and retarded because the ones in the plastic cases are fake.... -__-"


 what the... lols my friend was telling me that my naked 1 and naked 2 were fake when i clearly bought it from the urban decay's website... her naked palette ended up being fake, she doesn't have the naked 2 but now she wants to buy my fake naked palette 2 (the one that i used for the comparison).. she made a whole big deal about it too.. haha -___-


----------



## xlisaa (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *viccckyhoang* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> what the... lols my friend was telling me that my naked 1 and naked 2 were fake when i clearly bought it from the urban decay's website... her naked palette ended up being fake, she doesn't have the naked 2 but now she wants to buy my fake naked palette 2 (the one that i used for the comparison).. she made a whole big deal about it too.. haha -___-


Ridiculous. Lol, you should tell her to go to Sephora/Ulta to get her own.


----------



## viccckyhoang (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> Ridiculous. Lol, you should tell her to go to Sephora/Ulta to get her own.


 should i say my not so close friend anymore? haha she kept on picking fights about makeup.. i don't know everything about makeup but i do know the basics.. but she would've been so mad if i said that haha


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 29, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *xlisaa* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I told this girl she got a fake online before when she posted her NAKED haul where she got both NAKED1 &amp; NAKED2 because they were in cardboard boxes &amp; she called me stupid, uneducated about makeup and retarded because the ones in the plastic cases are fake.... -__-"


 When someone is making THAT big of a fuss they know it's fake and trying to make you feel bad.


----------



## shandimessmer (Jun 30, 2012)

Ugh. I don't understand the whole fake cosmetics things. It doesn't make any sense to me and it jacks prices up. And why can't they shut down those kiosks at the mall? Selling them if they're fakes is illegal. . . .so why can't anyone do anything about it?


----------



## Fairest of all (Jun 30, 2012)

I'm thinking the mall is choosing to let them stay because most the major stores left for a new higher end mall that recently opened. Where gap, white house black market, charlotte russe, toy store, barnies, wendys, ruby tuesdays, bar louie, A&amp;w, ritz camera and many more were are just empty at the moment. I'm sure the mall is happy just to be getting income.


----------



## calexxia (Jun 30, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> I'm thinking the mall is choosing to let them stay because most the major stores left for a new higher end mall that recently opened. Where gap, white house black market, charlotte russe, toy store, barnies, wendys, ruby tuesdays, bar louie, A&amp;w, ritz camera and many more were are just empty at the moment. I'm sure the mall is happy just to be getting income.


 We call those "the dirt mall"  (Yep, totally stolen from MALLRATS)


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2012)

Yuk! Someone should turn that mall in to the attorney generals office along with those kiosks!


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jul 5, 2012)

The PP's would've fooled me for sure, I honestly can't spot the difference (maybe if I was comparing side by side in my own hands).




Scary!!!



> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Did any of you hear about the Macy's employee that was bringing UD fakes to work with her and when customers went to purchase handed them the fakes and pocketed the money? I saw it in the news about 6 months ago. My local mall also has 2 kiosks that sell very convincing fake Mac and UD products. Our local troubleshooter news did a story on the them...they bought some products and tested them for bacteria, fecal matter, etc and all of them were DISGUSTING. That's not even going into what the harmful ingredients the actual products are made of. I forgot exactly why, but they said they legally can't close the places down so they are still there selling to people.


 



That's insane. Is there something about this on the web? Would love to read what *exactly* went down.


----------



## Fairest of all (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Katie-Gaslight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> 
> 
> ...


  I wish I could remember where I saw it at that's going to bug me. If I find it i'll post it here


----------



## Katie-Gaslight (Jul 6, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *Fairest of all* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> I wish I could remember where I saw it at that's going to bug me. If I find it i'll post it here


Yay, thank you!


----------



## smashinbeauty (Jul 7, 2012)

it is so annoying that people make fake makeup dupes... it's also scary if you don't notice the difference that only God knows what you are putting on your face


----------



## Tyari (Jul 7, 2012)

Wow! I would've totally been fooled. The fake and real UDPPs look the same to me. In fact, my UDPP came in the same packaging and I got mine from Sephora. I can spot some fake MAC in a heartbeat but not UD, I reckon.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 7, 2012)

The doe foot is the wrong shape in the fake. If you look at the pic carefully you can see the real UD doe foot is longer and more tapered than the fake. The other giveaway that it's a fake is that the color is not exactly the same as the real one - the lettering is not crisp and clear.


----------



## Tyari (Jul 7, 2012)

Oh, you're right. There is a noticable difference in the doe foot.


----------



## 13Bluestar97 (Jul 7, 2012)

My friends went to China in April and bought a ton of these fakes and then I showed them this post haha. I wonder- how do they make the packaging so similar to UD?


----------



## bethbr00tality (Jul 10, 2012)

Conspiracy theory here:

UD is selling their mess ups in the Chinese market &amp; passing them as fakes so they can still make the money without being implicated as responsible for animal testing?

...the problem I have with them leaving the Chinese market is that I said, "Okay.. if too good to be true dupes pop up in China, something is going on.."  Well.  This isn't as hidden as I'd hope they'd do, but if UD is doing this, I'll vomit on my shoes.  I just find it really, really hard to trust them now.


----------



## nkjm (Jul 10, 2012)

^ I don't think that'd happen. Didn't someone post something about how they tested those counterfeits and found it to be heavily contaminated?

It'd be more likely that if they made a damaged or wrong product, they'd just sell it internally at a discounted price.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 10, 2012)

> Originally Posted by *nkjm* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> ^ I don't think that'd happen. Didn't someone post something about how they tested those counterfeits and found it to be heavily contaminated?
> 
> It'd be more likely that if they made a damaged or wrong product, they'd just sell it internally at a discounted price.


 I think she's referring to the fact they just pulled out of China and it'll be interesting to see what new fakes start popping up as a result.


----------



## MissLindaJean (Jul 10, 2012)

Lol..wrong thread!


----------



## PaleOleander (Jul 15, 2012)

I didn't know people were faking anything besides the Naked palettes, wow. And some of the mini primer potions are incredibly similar. I've been given or traded for mini PP, now I need to dig them out and examine them closely.
Another thing I've noticed about the fake Naked palettes is that the R in "Urban" is usually off. You can see it in the pictures above.
I was looking around, and the fakers have upgraded, and some of the new ones have been coming in clear plastic boxes, like the authentic ones do. This goes for Naked one AND two.

*Here's a fake one and a real one, can you tell which is which?*




The top one is the fake, the bottom on is genuine.


----------

